# Auxiliary unit zero station (pickering n.yorks) - new find 31.3.2015



## simaving (Mar 31, 2015)

Been searching for this for a year or two now unsuccessfully,I knew there was one but when something's designed to be fecking hard to find by trained military it's even more of a mission nearly 80 yrs later!!!!!!
I believe this is the first time it's been found and made public,it's basically empty barring some timber laid about which could possibly have been bunk beds or similar... It's had a collapse at one end and I'm considering having a bit of a dig as there's definitely more rooms but the residing spiders and sagging corrugated steel roof due to corrosion are a tad concerning despite my enthusiasm ..... I'll start with what I used as the entrance but I think this has been created after a collapse as it looks more like an internal doorway studying other examples....












Collapse hiding another room? 









Comments concerning wether I'm right in identifying this as a zero base very welcome and if I'm correct I will investigate fully !!
Thanks simon


----------



## gingrove (Mar 31, 2015)

Thats quite a find well done that man!


----------



## MrKeogh (Apr 1, 2015)

Making history there by finding this place  Nice one


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow, very rare to find them intact, congrats.


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 1, 2015)

Great find mate looks like your efforts were well worth it


----------



## smiler (Apr 1, 2015)

Admirable persistence, congratulations, if you do try to clear the collapse your going to need to shore up as you go, I'd get. some specialised help in, I would like to see the pics of what lies beyond the fall, I enjoyed your post, Thanks and Stay Safe


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 1, 2015)

A very nice find,amazing what perseverence will do.


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2015)

Personally I would report it to the local council HER and see if there's any possibility of listing it as a SAM before even thinking about doing anything to it. They're rare and messing with it could do significant harm.


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 1, 2015)

I wouldn't underestimate the digging. Great find though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2015)

What a beauty and thanks for sharing something so rare.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 1, 2015)

Great to find it, even better to recognise it for what it is.


----------



## zender126 (Apr 1, 2015)

Great find! These are getting rarer

As others have said be very careful if youre going to start digging, this one looks very unstable as it is already! And dont forget they were supposed to be booby trapped in case the Germans ever found them...


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2015)

zender126 said:


> And dont forget they were supposed to be booby trapped in case the Germans ever found them...



To my knowledge while they would have prepared the place, no explosives would have been distributed or placed until an invasion occurred, so you're not going to just randomly find them.


----------



## simaving (Apr 1, 2015)

*RE - Zero station*



RichCooper said:


> Great find mate looks like your efforts were well worth it



Hi Rich as your not a million miles away if you are in my area anytime in the near future I'd be more than willing to take you to the location so it can be properly recorded in the D.O.B database etc,and After listening to advice from all I'm not going to desecrate the site in any way or form I didn't realise the importance of this find and I'm more than willing to hand over the reins to someone with more experience in this field so it can hopefully be preserved for future generations,cheers simon


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 2, 2015)

PM sent mate


----------



## leftorium (Apr 2, 2015)

what are the dimensions? Are there trees nearby ? From what I've read zero stations would have smaller rooms and more of them with lots of pipes to allow the egress of aerials. If it's one room major room with one or two ante chambers I think it's more likely to be a fighting aux OB than a special duties location. 

Exciting find well done


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 9, 2015)

Fantastic find , ace to see this, its great to find new stuff rather than endlessly asking folk for places , well done


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice find, cheers for sharing


----------



## simaving (Apr 25, 2015)

Met up with Rich cooper today (what an incredibly nice bloke I may add!!) who confirmed this as an auxiliary unit bunker : )
Took some bloody finding again and the new bramble growth has inflicted severe injury on me in my quest but well worth it!!

Even managed to find him an unknown pillbox too so think he was a happy bunny! 
Look fwd to your report on both mate and a pleasure to meet you hope to meet up again in the near future : )







[/URL]


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 26, 2015)

Thx for that mate  Was good to meet you too,I'll get the pics up sometime this week


----------

